# FREE decoys...



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a couple dozen mallard decoys (some with weights) that I do not believe have ever been in the water.  I will give them to a new hunters.

Here are the qualifications:
1) Must be new to the sport
2) Must live where there is a huntable population of mallards (I will be the judge of this)

Send me info and and I will keep a list and split fairly amongst respondents.

edit: you pay for shipping.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Times must be tough...I can't even give these away.

Change of rules: Only have to be a hunter that lives in an area that has a huntable population of greenheads.

Send PM if this is you and I will get back to you when I can.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i know there are some greenheads in the orlando area....


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in Colorado, we have 3 flyways here. I am new to the sport of duck and have had very little success with out any sort of spread. I would love some help.

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

Well i aint ever killed a mallard in Tallahassee but I know a guy who killed a couple (mostly hens) on lake jackson late last season-  but when we hunt lake seminole (about 4-6 times real late in the season) I see some mallards circling but usually some asshole from across the lake sky busts thems and they never decoy to my measelly ring-neck and teal spread.

I would definitely use them there and when I hunt the gulf (more the decoys the better when you hunt on a foggy gulf morning).  

I don't know if that warrants you sending them to me though :-/ because if we lived 200 miles west or 400 miles north in Louisiana or up in the Dakotas we would have mallards landing in the boat....

I will pay shipping if you wanna give away about half dozen.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I got several messages and I will see what I can do to help everyone out. I will try to send messages before I leave again.

Please bear with me...lots ot things happening.

Thanks.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Duck, I was just gifted a an bolt action 12 guage by my grandfather and am going to try going duck hunting for the first time this year.... I live in ocala, plan on hiting up the orlando area or maybe something in my area if I can somewhere safe.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Duck, I was just gifted a an bolt action 12 guage by my grandfather and am going to try going duck hunting for the first time this year....  I live in ocala, plan on hiting up the orlando area or maybe something in my area if I can somewhere safe.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Very cool!  I'm assuming it is an old gun.  Make absolutely SURE that you use a shell that is appropriate for that gun.  They have some dedicated lead free shells made just for vintage guns that won't wreck the barrel or risk over pressures.

Swamp


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SOS...that is fantastic!

Heed the advice of Swamp and find a competent gunsmith and have it checked and possibly a barrel pressure test. These steel shot shells that must be used today create some tremendous pressure and if your gun is not up to "code" then they will ruin your day.

Catch you soon.


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

Did anyone ever get the reward of the free decoys????


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Lots of hurdles to overcome this year but finally over 6 dozen shipped out.

SOS...you are welcome to join me. Shoot me a phone number and I'll give you a yell.


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

DuckNut-You have a PM.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Ducknut you have another PM.


----------



## jocool (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey man new to the site. I live in mid west Ga. Never been duck huntin and cant wait for the 11/12 season. Went to the pawn shop and scored a 870 mag with 28' barrel for $150. Got old neo waders. people pretty tight lipped on info around so I'm on my own. I'd like ta start with some decoys. Ive beed told a duck call is dangerous in the hands of a rookie, so I'll be startin super basic. Hope I'm not a day late and decoys shy. 
Thanks for lookin out for the rooks.


----------

